# Bicycle Dreams



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 10, 2010)

I am not a roadie but my new principal is...which might be an understatement.  He is crazy about biking.

While chatting at duty yesterday he asked if I had seen Bicycle Dreams. I said no...he lent it to me.  IF you haven't seen it, I HIGHLY recommend it.  It's a documentary about the Race Across America.  Absolutely unreal.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2010)

I thought this was going to be about having bicycle dreams at night, not about a movie.  Never heard of it, might have to check it out.  I wonder if Netflix has it?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 11, 2010)

Lol...nope. Although I have been having nightmares lately that the new ride is never going to show up :evil:

It follows a group of the riders through their personal journey through the X number of days it takes them to complete it. (I wont say how many since it gives away part of the story)

What is amazing is some of the back story....the amount of personal sacrifice some had to endure just to come to America and ride. One of the guys (who I think was Slovac) spent the equivalent of 2 years of his salary just to do this race that on 49% of people who enter finish.


----------



## Rambo (Sep 11, 2010)

Found a trailer of "Bicycle Dreams on youtube. The race is the annual RACE ACROSS AMERICA. It starts in San Diego and ends at the Boardwalk in Atlantic City. The winners do the 3,500 miles in 9 or 10 days. 365 to 395 miles per day, pedaling 22 hours a day with only 2 hours sleep per day if you want to win. You are only given 12 days to complete the race. Half the field drops out from total dehydration and complete exhaustion with some ending up near death in an emergency room. Read about one guy who had bungee cords attached to his head trying to keep his head upright while fighting to stay awake.


----------

